# Lfts 11/8



## outdoorsmi. (Oct 27, 2015)

Headed to hudson. Have to kill 2 bucks by Tuesday. Goodluck all.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Headed to Ohio for the morning hunt.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

I am going to mount a blade on the front of my truck so I can cut through the fog. Headed to Sanilac County shortly.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Can't sleep....... darn time change, spent over 10 hours in the tree yesterday and today is the last day of 5 for me, Saturday was the best with my buddy shooting his 9 pt, seen some bucks yesterday but I think that heat has day light movement slowed to a crawl , best of luck everyone !
Flight


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Good luck guys! Bucks are chasing doe like crazy here in south east Iowa even though it's warm. I have seen two absolute studs the last three days. Never one cam pic of either.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Getting some coffee and heading in the woods. Trying to be in early hopefully the bucks will be on their feet. Good luck everyone, shoot straight.


----------



## outdoorsmi. (Oct 27, 2015)

Talk of rain pushed back rill 11am out by 4 pm.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Coffee, drop kids off at pool, load car, drive to property, hunt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Going back to bed and will vote later. Maybe later today we'll try a sit. The front line is moving pretty quick......might be sprinkling before daylight.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

off to hunt, change clothes, vote, hunt, good luck to all ( especially Donald)


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Already on stand. Had a target buck in this spot all day yesterday. Saw him at last light hoping he hung around.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

In my stand, gonna hunt the am and then go vote for some crooks.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

johnhunter247 said:


> Good luck guys! Bucks are chasing doe like crazy here in south east Iowa even though it's warm. I have seen two absolute studs the last three days. Never one cam pic of either.


Easily makes up for another episode of Walking Dead, Mosquito Edition. Good luck all.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just sat down, Saginaw county. Wish I didn't unpack ThermaCell. 

First time out since last week.

Good luck guys


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

On stand in Livingston county. There are 2 3.5 yr old bucks that I know are in here. Good luck and be safe!


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

Just got in stand. Tuscola county state land. Short sit till 9am today then off to move into our new house the next couple days. The wife wasnt happy that i was goong out this morning but ITS THE RUT!!!!!


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

U of M Fan said:


> In my stand, gonna hunt the am and then go vote for some crooks.


At least you're doing your part & casting a ballot. Far to many unfortunately won't but will continue to bitch about things for the next 4 years!


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

ma1979 said:


> Just got in stand. Tuscola county state land. Short sit till 9am today then off to move into our new house the next couple days. The wife wasnt happy that i was goong out this morning but ITS THE RUT!!!!!


Bravo!! You deserve an extra punch on your man card.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Back at it in Ioscoa. In a funnel bedding area sitting. Til 12 or so. Been wanting to get back here all season but the winds have not been right. It's all or nothing today.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Climbed up my tree got settled in and noticed my quiver was gone. Had to back track 150 yards to get it. climbed up tree and now sweating like mad. dummy!!!!


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

Out in Hillsdale hopefully till noon but believe rain will change those plans.
Passed on 7 or 8 pt at 30 yards thought he could use another year if he's lucky


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Stinky came back thru pushing a doe, dead downwind of me. Busted.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Nothing moving yet here in Van Buren.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks like I'm about to get wet.


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

That doe must smell good, 6pt just came through grunting


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Doe and two fawns at first light. Snuck by on a trail about 30 yards on my off side. Squirrels finally woke up. So did morning commuters. Love this property but it's entirely too close to a major roadway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michiganspike (Jul 10, 2009)

Had to leave the woods but in the short time on stand had 2 4 pts walk under the stand, in Tawas


----------



## northwoods whitetails (Jun 23, 2009)

Waiting in the U.P.


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

No deer yet here in Saginaw County. Hopefully this incoming rain shakes things up. No evening hunt for me today. Forgot about the time change when I scheduled my doctor appointment. Oh well. Gives me some extra time to make America great again!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Yahoo ! Get that corn down boys !
Flight


----------



## gobbler getter (Oct 2, 2014)

Two does and two sparkies so far this morning. Going to get chased out by the rain in about 20 minutes it looks like.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Just had to sky whizz. That was fun trying to do out of the saddle. Mini rainstorm for about 20 seconds. Squirrels didn't seem to mind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Just had a hot doe sneak through followed 10 minutes later by a young 8 point. I was tempted.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

1 buck so far looked good but to far for a shot.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Had a doe bedding 40 yards in front of me this whole time and didn't know it. Real slow for me this morning


----------



## Locked and Nocked (Oct 30, 2010)

Small buck and a doe just after dawn. Still have not seen any big boys in a few days.


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

6 does just walked by


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Flight of the arrow said:


> View attachment 232900
> 
> Yahoo ! Get that corn down boys !
> Flight


I hope they are doing the same thing on the farm I hunt!! They tried last weekend but it was a little wet on the hills for the combine...


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok, now I'm mad at myself, watching the combine in the field and I look left and there goes the buck I have been waiting for the last 5 days, combine is so loud I didn't hear the deer walking, 4 th buck I have seen so far, just started to sprinkle herein Branch county .
Flight


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Boss asked if I could come in early tomorrow? Absolutely, gets me out early, afternoon sit coming up.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Ended up seeing 3 different bucks tonight. Passed a small 2.5 8 point at 10 yards. Awesome hunt!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Well I hit a good buck tonight. Shot looked a hair back but I hit him hard. Weirdly I didn't get a pass through so the blood trail is not good. Not taking any chances and have a dog tracker lined up first thing in the morning. Going to be a long night.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Sat from 1:00- dark. El'skunko, I hope hump day is better. Congrats to all that connected.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Dang skibum
Shoulder or 1/4 away


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Skibum said:


> Well I hit a good buck tonight. Shot looked a hair back but I hit him hard. Weirdly I didn't get a pass through so the blood trail is not good. Not taking any chances and have a dog tracker lined up first thing in the morning. Going to be a long night.


Good luck Skibum, sure hope you find him


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Skibum said:


> Well I hit a good buck tonight. Shot looked a hair back but I hit him hard. Weirdly I didn't get a pass through so the blood trail is not good. Not taking any chances and have a dog tracker lined up first thing in the morning. Going to be a long night.



Long night is right. I'll keep my fingers crossed , you'll be tagged out on bucks before the guns start banging !!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Good luck to the guys waiting to track. Don't forget to update, I hate cliffhangers.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

No retrieval here either. Going back in morning.


----------



## Leelanauman (May 16, 2008)

Skibum said:


> Well I hit a good buck tonight. Shot looked a hair back but I hit him hard. Weirdly I didn't get a pass through so the blood trail is not good. Not taking any chances and have a dog tracker lined up first thing in the morning. Going to be a long night.


Hope you find him.....Good luck!


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Skibum said:


> Well I hit a good buck tonight. Shot looked a hair back but I hit him hard. Weirdly I didn't get a pass through so the blood trail is not good. Not taking any chances and have a dog tracker lined up first thing in the morning. Going to be a long night.


Best of luck in the am, you are on a roll!


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

thegospelisgood said:


> No retrieval here either. Going back in morning.


Good luck to you, pics in the morning. I'll need something to look at besides woods with no deer...


----------



## Honey Badger (May 10, 2013)

Hit a good one tonight. Will post more details tomorrow


----------



## scottywolverine (Nov 12, 2008)

Best of Luck Skibum and Gospel with your tracking this morning. Keep us posted.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Update skibum?


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Found mine. Not far from where i thought but blood trail sucked.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Got him!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Thank you Doug Brown and Wiki!


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Skibum said:


> Thank you Doug Brown and Wiki!
> 
> View attachment 233072


Congrats on a great year!! Nice buck!!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Well done skibum and Wiki.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

. Gnarly buck, congrats


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice deer guys!!


----------

